# what are the best upgrades for my 70 gto suspension



## anthony j elia (12 mo ago)

I'm looking for some guidance on what upgrades to make to my suspension to make it a comfortable new car driver. I see so many upgrades but don't know how far to go. have no interest in drag racing or high speed just a good ride. would appreciate some options. thanks.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I use Global West upper and lower control arms,, front and rear, with frame supports, UMI coils springs, and bilstein shocks. My car handles the road like a magnet, and the ride is much more focused. I drive hundreds of miles a week.

You can get cheaper stuff, but the quality will suffer a lot.


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

if your looking for a nice ride stock rebuild, if your looking for more performance then i agree the aftermarket has you covered.


----------



## anthony j elia (12 mo ago)

armyadarkness said:


> I use Global West upper and lower control arms,, front and rear, with frame supports, UMI coils springs, and bilstein shocks. My car handles the road like a magnet, and the ride is much more focused. I drive hundreds of miles a week.
> 
> You can get cheaper stuff, but the quality will suffer a lot.


what did the front end drop i currently have 14" up front and 15 on the rear


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

anthony j elia said:


> what did the front end drop i currently have 14" up front and 15 on the rear


My car did not drop at all. I wouldnt have done it if it were going to. I like HIGH cars! To me, a muscle car should have an intimidating stance and cower over it's surroundings. That being said, I was willing to forgo the handling advantages of lowering...

Although, with the Global West stuff, even high, my car handles incredibly. I get it sideways all the time, and I keep complete control. It's no easy task to drift a 67.

The ride is a tad firm because the cotrol arms use bearings instead of bushings, but the geometry and bilsteins are so much better, that you barely notice. Plus... it's 55 years old.

Plus, I'd like to point out that, although there are plenty of 67 GTO burnouts on youtube, Im the only one who's not power breaking. lol


----------



## anthony j elia (12 mo ago)

thanks, I really appreciate the feed back. Unfortunately when i got the car it also like to burn out without braking it runs a 10.3 so I will have to down grade the motor for sure to enjoy some gas milage and sunday ride.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

tough to downgrade the motor. you may need to downgrade your sneaker. 

Add overdrive and a great carb, which has been jetted for your car. Set the timing.


----------

